# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Board Game Mapping >  My board games

## curufea

The modular tiles for Medieval Manor

- just images from aerial photos manipulated in Photoshop.

The map for the game based on my wedding 3 months ago (if cybermen invaded)
CyberWedding

- A modified aerial photo of where my wedding actually took place  :Smile: 

Aliens in My Pocket modular tiles


Geomorph (not likely to be finished) for MechaBots


Board for Rollerball-


Some games are finished, some need work, some I'm not sure if I will ever finish (those ones aren't listed above)

----------

